# CALORIE HELP - need diet checking please:



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi need some help with my diet not sure if i've posted this in correct place but here goes, I've had my diet nailed for while now and i've been really good at cutting out crap and sticking to the good stuff, however until the other day i thought it was tiptop untill i sat down for a couple of hours and worked out my calorie intake and calorie needs,

here goes:

Height =5 ft 7

Weight = 72 kg

BMR= 1721

Calorie needs =2667 normal (bmrx1.55)

To gain weight =158 x 19 = 3002 cals daily

Aiming for 3200.

Here's my diet with calorie added,

6am 1./ 30g whey = 140 cal

80g oats = 250 cal

coffee = 0 cal

8am. (snack) Protien bar = 200cals

10am 2./ 1 Banana = 90 cals

40g Whey = 140 cals

flapjack = 300 cals

12.30pm 3./ Jacket pot (med) = 250 cals

Tuna 100g = 120 cals

probiotic yoghurt = 80 cals

Almond (handful) = 120 cals

3.00pm 4./ chicken 100g = 112 cals

2 wraps = 100 cals

oats 80g = 250 cal

5.30 work out

6.00pm 40g whey = 140 cals

6.30pm 5,/ 100g chicken/beef/fish approx 112-180 cals

rice 100g = 300 cals

9.00pm 6/ Casien protien 40g = 135 cals

Total appox Calorie intake = 2850 cals

As you can see i'm missing by 400-500 cal ! I'm struggling at the moment to eat all that an idea is maybe to add a high calorie shake somewere in the day BSN do a true mass supp with a 600 cal per serving which would do the trick ......?

Do you have any helpful points about my diet ?

Post away

Thanks for reading Gaz


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

hi gazh,

1 shake = 1000 cals

1 n 1/2, scoops of whey protein

1 ,table spoon of udo,s choice

1 teaspoon of honey

1 n 1/2 tablespoons of peanut butter

1,n 1/2 glasses of skimmed milk

1, bananna

1, cup of oatmeal

blend all together and drink n enjoy.

gerry 08.:lift:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

gerry08 said:


> hi gazh,
> 
> 1 shake = 1000 cals
> 
> ...


What is udo's choice ?

When you say 1 1/2 glasses of milk is tha 12oz ? Sounds like a thick *ss shake....


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

1 and a 1/2 glass of skimmed milk udo,s choice is 3 6 9 efa flax sesame & sunflower oils


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

gerry08 said:


> 1/2 glass of skimmed milk udo,s choice is omega 3 fish oil .


That's not much liquid . Is the shake extremely thick ? Sounds like you would be eating the shake instead of drinking it. Either way great number of cals...and a big thanks for sharing...


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

udos is a blend of omega 3 6 9 efa flax sesame and sunflower oils it is not a fish oil.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

stfc said:


> udos is a blend of omega 3 6 9 efa flax sesame and sunflower oils it is not a fish oil.


Thank you


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Thank you


ya stfc right ,my mistake 3 6 9 udo,s also its a 1 and a half cups of skimmed milk because i just had one mmmmmmmmm.:lift:


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Thank you


ya sfc right my mistake 3 6 9 udo,s also its a 1 and a half cups of skimmed milk because i just had one mmmmmmmmm.:lift:


----------

